# Game 1: CHICAGO BULLS (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*TV/radio:* 7 p.m., Tuesday; TNT, WMVP-AM 1000.

*Series*: First meeting. The teams split four regular-season games last season. The Heat eliminated the Bulls in five games from the second round of the playoffs.

*Last meeting*: The Heat ended the Bulls' season with a four-game losing streak May 15, prevailing 94-91 behind LeBron James' 23 points.
*
Probable starters*


    

    

*(PPG through preseason)*

Mario Chalmers 6.9; Derrick Rose 20.7

Dwyane Wade 16; Jimmy Butler 11.2

Chris Bosh 16.6; Joakim Noah 2.0

Udonis Haslem 6.4; Carlos Boozer 13.3

LeBron James 15.2; Luol Deng 16.4

*Team averages (2012-13 regular season)*

Scoring offense: Heat 102.9 (5); Bulls 93.2 (T-28)

Scoring defense: Heat 95 (5); Bulls 92.9 (3)

FG percentage: Heat .496 (1); Bulls .436 (25)

FT percentage: Heat .754 (16); Bulls .773 (T-9)

3-point FG percentage: Heat .396 (2); Bulls .352 (21)

Rebounding: Heat 38.6 (30); Bulls 43.1 (T-8)

Turnovers: Heat 13.3 (6); Bulls 13.6 (10)


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

My hope is that we have some more chatter this year in game threads... I'll be on a slight delay, but will jump in whenever I get caught up on the DVR.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Pre-game reminder to self: If we win, it doesn't mean we're going all the way, if we lose, it doesn't mean the season is a wash.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



Dornado said:


> Pre-game reminder to self: If we win, it doesn't mean we're going all the way, if we lose, it doesn't mean the season is a wash.


I gotta remind myself this too lol .


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

I expect a lot of overreaction all over to this one. Then some backtracking.

Bulls are my pick for this one (no surprise there).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Going to be at school when this starts. Hoping to record it and catch up once I'm home.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Can't wait... Not just because it's the two best teams in the East, but just because the season is finally starting...

I'm really looking forward to this year... 

The East will be amazing to watch with Chicago probably battling Indiana for the central... Throw in the Heat and new look Nets... Fun basketball for sure...

I'm predicting the Bulls to spoil Miami's ring night... But like stated, neither team should get to high/low after this game. Long season ahead...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Boy, I am really pumped for this. It's exciting to have real hoops back, and this is the best way to start the season I can think of. 

It'll be interesting to see how Jo looks out there. I'm not sure I believe him that the groin is all the way back, and that's an injury that is prone to linger like crazy.

Will we see any Oden?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Hopefully we see a little Oden and Beasley


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



LeGoat06 said:


> Hopefully we see a little Oden and Beasley


As a Bulls fan, I hope we see a TON of Beasley and Oden 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Just read that the Heat practiced the other day in football pads to prepare for this game... 

That makes zero sense to me...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

All D so far. Dunleavy needs to finally knock one of these jumpers down.

Noah looks great. I wonder how many minutes he'll get.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Heat are on another level. 

This is nothing new. The Bulls have nobody who can consistently score off the bench against Miami, Bulls can't score without Rose on the court. This is the exact same team we have seen the last several years. 

Miami is playing Playoff caliber D right now and the Bulls have no answers... All this with Lebron James not even trying.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Tony Snell is horrible. Seriously, hes bad.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

And another fast break turnover by Noah.... The Most predictable outcome in all of sports. Noah leading a fast break= turnover


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Bulls getting their brains bashed in as usual by the Heat. 

Bulls have no bench, Miami 24points to Chicago's 4. 

Noah is no offensive threat.... We know that for how long?
Taj is Taj... No surprise.
Deng can't create offense for himself ... Duh
Butler is just a guy 
Snell is horrible...
Teague can't even play in the League 
Nazr is a playing significant minutes ROFL.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Well that was embarrassing. At least we're preseason champs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Only bright spot was that Jimmy Butler was the only person on the Bulls to not quit tonight. If he can give us 14 a night, that would be great. I'm not as high on Jimmy as most, but he was able to get some points and not quit on the Team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Derrick was absolutely horrid this game. Glad to see that nearly 2 years of rest did him good.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Hard to find any positive in this game... took the wind out of my sails, much like I thought it would. Playing the Heat is definitely a good way to identify your flaws as a team. At least we jumped right into the fire.

Mike Dunleavy Jr. looked terrible. If he can't knock down perimeter shots with consistency we better hope that we find somebody else that can. We didn't just lose Nate Robinson, we lost Marco Bellineli as well... that's probably addition by subtraction on the defensive end but offensively it means we took the worst three point shooting team in the league and subtracted the two best three point shooters. Dunleavy shot 43% from 3 last year, so I'm hopeful he can get things on track and make me feel stupid for overreacting, but yikes. He looked a step slow at everything yesterday and was sloppy with the basketball. There's a reason Tony Snell got as much run as he did, Thibodeau is no dummy. 

I've never seen Derrick Rose look that bad before. He gets a pass for about two weeks as the team gels and gets things together from my perspective... this one was ugly. 

Jimmy Butler looked good, and more assertive than I thought he'd be. Like Bizkit said, he didn't quit. 5 steals, a few threes, a block... Jimmy may fill up the box score in a nice well-rounded way this season.

Noah looked out of shape. Couldn't finish underneath, which is a sign of poor conditioning in some cases (though Noah is spastic to begin with, as we all know). 

Boozer played really well. Hard to complain about his offense. Defensively he made a few nice plays. I'm guessing if I were to rewatch the game (which I'm not) he was probably slow rotating over to Bosh a few times on jumpers.

Taj looked pretty shitty. Hinrich looked like a guy who should be playing about half as many minutes as we played him. 

Deng was pretty bad overall, though his foul trouble was part of the problem. Did a good job on Lebron defensively, which is no small task. 

We looked terrible without Rose on the floor. It all started going down hill the first time we benched Rose, I think. Any semblance of an offense went out the window against Miami's suffocating D. Once we began digging that hole I thought the whole team started to press. As always against Miami we would go long stretches without getting anything resembling a good look at a shot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

We have the worst bench in the nba. Not a good title to have on an injury plagued team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



thebizkit69u said:


> We have the worst bench in the nba. Not a good title to have on an injury plagued team.


I wouldn't go _that _far.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Not that I enjoyed watching that game (I fell asleep at halftime, haha), but I am not feeling as negative as some here. Let's remember the big picture here...how many times have we beaten Miami in the regular season, sometimes in crazy fashion, only to have them turn the tables on us in the playoffs. I say let them have their meaningless win and we will keep our eye on being 100% ready for meeting them in the playoffs. If that means hiding our tricks in the regular season and/or working more on the new offense at the expense of some wins, so be it. 

Also we were doing OK until Deng & Butler got into foul trouble. How often do your 2 best wing defenders rack up 3 quick fouls that fast? That is an anomaly.

Next, Rose is clearly still a long ways from shaking off all the rust. While he had a great pre-season, it will be a few months before the NBA pace is second nature to him again. 

Noah is clearly not in shape and was not a factor other than grabbing some rebounds. He was not very good defensively nor offensively. The guy didn't have a pre-season at all so that will take some time.

Will also add that going 8-0 in the preseason may have put odds against us a little bit; we were due for a loss.

A punch in the face like this is not always a bad thing. Plenty of time to hit our stride.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



thebizkit69u said:


> We have the worst bench in the nba. Not a good title to have on an injury plagued team.



Ha. Hyperbole much?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



jnrjr79 said:


> Ha. Hyperbole much?


The answer would be yes... see: "we're a lottery team without Rose!"


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Noah has some sort of groin injury I thought. He didn't look to be in game shape


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

Funny too see all you Bulls fans basically giving up on your season after 1 game lol. Worst bench in the League etc etc. Jeez it's just one game. Rose played horrible and got me 0 ****ing fantasy points. It'll be ok guys just take a breather


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



Dornado said:


> Pre-game reminder to self: If we win, it doesn't mean we're going all the way, if we lose, it doesn't mean the season is a wash.


You guys should listen to Dornado's pre-game reminder


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



LeGoat06 said:


> Funny too see all you Bulls fans basically giving up on your season after 1 game lol. Worst bench in the League etc etc. Jeez it's just one game. Rose played horrible and got me 0 ****ing fantasy points. It'll be ok guys just take a breather


I never said the season is over. In-fact I said that the Bulls will probably have the best record in the NBA this season. That being said, its been a large enough of a sample size to say with the utmost confidence that the Bulls can't beat Miami in the playoffs. 

Same problems, same results. I'm still waiting for someone, ANYONE to tell me what the Bulls have done this season that will get the Bulls past the Heat. The goal is to beat the Heat, heck its not even about winning a title, its about getting past the HEAT.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



thebizkit69u said:


> I never said the season is over. In-fact I said that the Bulls will probably have the best record in the NBA this season. That being said, its been a large enough of a sample size to say with the utmost confidence that the Bulls can't beat Miami in the playoffs.
> 
> Same problems, same results. I'm still waiting for someone, ANYONE to tell me what the Bulls have done this season that will get the Bulls past the Heat. T*he goal is to beat the Heat, heck its not even about winning a title, its about getting past the HEAT.*




thats dumb


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



LeGoat06 said:


> [/B]
> 
> thats dumb


Like it or not, the EC Title goes through Miami.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



thebizkit69u said:


> Like it or not, the EC Title goes through Miami.


Goal when your a top 5 team which the Bulls are should always be win the title. Not just get through Miami


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

And I know your not saying seasons over or anything, I just think you guys are overeacting a bit. But I guess that happens every year first game of the season especially When it's the Heat and Bulls


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



LeGoat06 said:


> And I know your not saying seasons over or anything, I just think you guys are overeacting a bit. But I guess that happens every year first game of the season especially When it's the Heat and Bulls


Overreaction would be beating the Heat in game one of the playoffs with Nate Robinson and thinking, "Hey, we can really pull this off." The Heats dominance over the Bulls is a TREND. 

The Bulls don't match up against the Heat. Chicago may match up well against every-other team in the NBA. But not against Miami. 

The goal in my mind has always been win a title, I have said this for YEARS! Yet people on here are always just happy with being a good team. Baring injuries, Miami is the gatekeeper to getting to the Finals. Unless we find a way to beat Miami in the playoffs, I'm not even going to talk about a title.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



thebizkit69u said:


> Overreaction would be beating the Heat in game one of the playoffs with Nate Robinson and thinking, "Hey, we can really pull this off." The Heats dominance over the Bulls is a TREND.
> 
> The Bulls don't match up against the Heat. Chicago may match up well against every-other team in the NBA. But not against Miami.
> 
> The goal in my mind has always been win a title, I have said this for YEARS! Yet people on here are always just happy with being a good team. Baring injuries, Miami is the gatekeeper to getting to the Finals. Unless we find a way to beat Miami in the playoffs, I'm not even going to talk about a title.


Alright I see where your coming from now.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



yodurk said:


> Also we were doing OK until Deng & Butler got into foul trouble. How often do your 2 best wing defenders rack up 3 quick fouls that fast? That is an anomaly.


*cough, Joey Crawford, cough*

Knew as soon as I saw him, we were doomed.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



WestHighHawk said:


> *cough, Joey Crawford, cough*
> 
> Knew as soon as I saw him, we were doomed.


I dn't think i'll ever watch a Heat game in my life where someone doesn't bitch and complain about foul calls


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



LeGoat06 said:


> I dn't think i'll ever watch a Heat game in my life where someone doesn't bitch and complain about foul calls


They have a thread about this game in the Heat forum that you're welcome to stick to if you don't like the complaints.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



Dornado said:


> They have a thread about this game in the Heat forum that you're welcome to stick to if you don't like the complaints.


True didn't even realize this was the Bulls forum. I don't click on certain forums. I just click on newest posts and posts in threads I think are interesting. This site doesn't have enough members for me to stick to one forum and not get bored


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

1 in 82. We'll be better later on in the year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*

If it's any consolation...the Heat lost to the Sixers last night...the same Sixers team that is "riggin for Wiggins". Maybe they really do only try when the spotlight is on them, but still.

Anyway, it's not how you start but how you finish...Bulls have always been a slow starting team and seem to emerge just when other teams start to fizzle. This happened in 2010-11. All that being said, they had better spend 95% of their brainpower this season on how to beat Miami. This whole season needs to be a long practice session just to win a 7-game series against them. Not sure I trust Thibs to view it that way, though...he will want to stay prepared for everyone from Miami to Phoenix.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



Dornado said:


> Pre-game reminder to self: If we win, it doesn't mean we're going all the way, if we lose, it doesn't mean the season is a wash.



Addendum:

The 76ers beat the Heat last night. I suppose from that we should extrapolate that the road to the Finals goes through Philly this year!

It's one game. It was troubling to see the Bulls not be able to run any semblance of an offense, but this is why you play 82 games. Let's see how they respond.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Game 1: Chicago Bulls (0-0) @ Miami Heat (0-0) - Game Thread*



yodurk said:


> If it's any consolation...the Heat lost to the Sixers last night...the same Sixers team that is "riggin for Wiggins". Maybe they really do only try when the spotlight is on them, but still.
> 
> Anyway, it's not how you start but how you finish...Bulls have always been a slow starting team and seem to emerge just when other teams start to fizzle. This happened in 2010-11. All that being said, they had better spend 95% of their brainpower this season on how to beat Miami. This whole season needs to be a long practice session just to win a 7-game series against them. Not sure I trust Thibs to view it that way, though...he will want to stay prepared for everyone from Miami to Phoenix.


in fairness only 76er management is "riggin for wiggins"

the players are doing their best until they realize they are doomed

as for thibs head coaches in general are short term guys , he needs to act like a coach with some security and take a long view .

the established types like pop and doc rivers coach for the playoffs and beyond because they know if something goes wrong people are more likely to blame the players than them and that the GM will trade out players rather than fire them, i think thibs has made it there but he needs to act like it.


----------

